# Requesting bloodline help



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

While I wait for my papers to get to me from the UKC I've been exercising "due diligence" and trying to research my dog's bloodlines. But I seem to have hit a wall and am hoping someone here can help me.

This is my dog's sire - CH 'PR' Retes Lu Of Infamous but beyond the little 4 generation pedigree on the website I'm having trouble finding anything about the sire's dam, i.e. Alaniz' Penny, her sire (Jack The Ripper) and dam (Steuben's Sally)

Any insight is appreciated. I know I could just wait on the papers but what fun is that?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Your dog goes back to Ruffian blood. Here is a 9 gen ped on his maternal grand sire Kobe Rim who is off of Black Shaq, who was a Ruffian dog and the foundation for the Certified Bloodline. 
*Kobe Rim*
I'll post more in a second


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Your dog goes back to Ruffian blood. Here is a 9 gen ped on his maternal grand sire Kobe Rim who is off of Black Shaq, who was a Ruffian dog and the foundation for the Certified Bloodline.
> *Kobe Rim*
> I'll post more in a second


Thanks for the quick reply. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Good luck with the pup. Why not just ask the breeder to scan and give you the seven generation ped while you wait for your papers???


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bsd13 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Look forward to hearing more.


I am still looking for the peds for the sire's dam etc. I found a few but I am trying to verify they are the correct ones.

If you want to read more about the *History of the Certified Bloodline check out this thread. *


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Good luck with the pup. Why not just ask the breeder to scan and give you the seven generation ped while you wait for your papers???


If I can't track anything down myself (and with others helping along the way) I will contact the breeder and ask for that information.


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am still looking for the peds for the sire's dam etc. I found a few but I am trying to verify they are the correct ones.
> 
> If you want to read more about the *History of the Certified Bloodline check out this thread. *


Appreciate it. The sire's dam lineage is where I keep getting stuck.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bsd13 said:


> Appreciate it. The sire's dam lineage is where I keep getting stuck.


I would ask the breeder because I was looking at their site last night and I kind of wonder if they have anything more than a 4 gen on that dog because on some of their dogs they have 6 gens so it seems like they'd have a 6 gen posted on him too if they had it.


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I would ask the breeder because I was looking at their site last night and I kind of wonder if they have anything more than a 4 gen on that dog because on some of their dogs they have 6 gens so it seems like they'd have a 6 gen posted on him too if they had it.


I sent them a message. Will wait to see what they have to say. Thanks.


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

bsd13 said:


> I sent them a message. Will wait to see what they have to say. Thanks.


According to the reply I got back his sire's side is Alvarado and Storm and his dam's side is Gaff, Larum, and Marins


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Alvarado's Niki*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*PR Alaniz Butch
PR Rim's Shaq
*


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I'm still drawing a blank for the dam's side. Even with the information from the owner I'm not able to find anything online.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You talking about Jack the Ripper and Steuben Sally?


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You talking about Jack the Ripper and Steuben Sally?


Yes. Those are the ones


----------

